# estar gafado



## betulina

Hola,

Es tracta d'una noia d'uns disset anys que reflexiona sobre la seva família: no ha conegut mai el seu pare, el seu germà es va morir de petit i ara la seva mare s'està morint. I hi ha un moment que pensa: "Estamos gafados?", referint-se a la mala sort que han tingut sempre.

Com ho podria expressar en català? 
"Que tenim mala sort?" ho trobo massa neutre; 
"Que estem de pega?" em sona com una cosa més puntual, però podria ser cosa meva, a vosaltres us sona bé?
També havia pensat en "que estem maleïts?", però potser és massa bèstia, no ho sé.

Gràcies!


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

Hi ha una expressió, potser massa localista i col·loquial, que és "estar batejat amb aigua de tramussos" i que s'aplica a qui és un desgraciat sense remei al llarg de tota la seua vida i equival en gran mesura al castellà "estar gafado", però no sé si encaixa bé en el context que dius i, a més, supose que no deu entendre's massa bé per la "catalanofonia" en general. No sé, potser "Que ens han batejat amb aigua de tramussos o què?

Me'n ve al cap una altra que potser sí que s'hi ajusta tot i que, novament, potser peca de localista i col·loquial, però sí que té un cert toc de desesperació quan es diu, i és "no traure els peus de la panera", que s'aplica quan no hi ha forma de resoldre un problema o una situació desafortunada. No sé, potser "Que no traurem mai els peus de la panera...?"

No sé si et serviran, però bé igual ajuden a dur-te al cap una alternativa millor...

Au, bon dinar, bona pluja i bon cap de setmana!


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies, Samaruc! El sentit és perfecte. M'ho miraré amb calma a veure si encaixen en el to del text.



Samaruc said:


> Au, bon dinar, bona pluja i bon cap de setmana!



Igualment! I també bon sol! Que per aquí espetega les pedres avui!


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

A veure que et sembla: hem trepitjat merda, sembla que ens han pres el número...


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

Jo també he sentit a dir: _tenim la negra_. 
Però per a la mala sort de tota una vida, potser _tenir mala estrella_.


----------



## betulina

Hola!

Gràcies, nois, ara sí que n'hi ha per triar i remenar. "Trepitjar merda" surt una mica més avall i se'm fa massa repetitiu, però crec que hi aniria bé si no fos per això.
No havia pensat en això de la "mala estrella", sí que és com tenir mala sort tota la vida, un mal destí o una cosa així. Ho tindré en compte.

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

A mi la que més m'agrada per a la teva feina, Betu, és la "mala estrella" que diu en Namarne. Això sí: la d'"estar batejat amb aigua de tramussos" que diu en Samaruc és una joia 

Salutacions a tots


----------



## dafne.ne

Bona nit a tothom,

Doncs jo he sentit molt sovint "tenir la negra" i també "estar de pega".

Adéu


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

dafne.ne said:


> Bona nit a tothom,
> 
> Doncs jo he sentit molt sovint "tenir la negra" i també "estar de pega".
> 
> Adéu


 
Trobo que també són molt bones, Dafne! A veure què hi posa la Betu, al final


----------



## betulina

Gràcies a tots 

Al final opto per "tenir mala estrella", crec que és la que més s'adapta al text.


----------

